# What the hell, guys???



## Placeholderguy (Jun 17, 2022)

Just to be clear, I'm on _nobody's _side, I'm just a bystander pointing out a situation.  

So I've heard recently that FA's mods are suspending their users for posting art that is said to violate their TOS, but supposed art is only on _other _websites.

What the _hell _are you guys doing???


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2022)

did you put a direct link to the banned content on a fa submission?  (or whetever 'friend' you are asking for)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)

Links to content that go against terms of service are also against the terms of service.

If you include any links to other sites that has banned material, you're breaking one of the rules.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Links to content that go against terms of service are also against the terms of service.
> 
> If you include any links to other sites that has banned material, you're breaking one of the rules.


ok so i was not the only one to think that


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> ok so i was not the only one to think that


They state it here in the code of conduct, so we are both right on the money.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> They state it here in the code of conduct, so we are both right on the money.
> 
> View attachment 133894


ok, i knew it was written down somewere


----------



## Placeholderguy (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Links to content that go against terms of service are also against the terms of service.
> 
> If you include any links to other sites that has banned material, you're breaking one of the rules.


I'm just asking "what the hell is going on?  The mods should be better than this." is all.  -_-


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2022)

if the link was directly to banned content, then by that rule its still not allowed on fa
its not the same as them banning someone for something truely off Fa


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 17, 2022)

from what i've seen,FA is pretty loose with what it allows on the main site (so long as it's properly classified)...so what,exactly are you seeing that is getting people banned? cause i have some pretty fucked up shit right in my FA faves and no one's gotten banned over it so i can only assume that whatever is getting people banned is REALLY crossing the line.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> from what i've seen,FA is pretty loose with what it allows on the main site (so long as it's properly classified)...so what,exactly are you seeing that is getting people banned? cause i have some pretty fucked up shit right in my FA faves and no one's gotten banned over it so i can only assume that whatever is getting people banned is REALLY crossing the line.


probably inkbunny links...

although it could be pictures of real animals eating other animals , the odd thing fa bans


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> probably inkbunny links...
> 
> although it could be pictures of real animals eating other animals , the odd thing fa bans


#thefoodchainisnotafetich 

i feel like you'd have to basically go out of your way to get booted for links: i've seen everything from feral ant fanfic to granny gore and not a single person bat a eye much less anyone getting the banned for it and that was actually ON the site so i'm thinking the links must be to shit like crush porn,beastiality or even CP depending on the person. like,that's how far i figure it has to go for it to be a issue.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)

I hope this dump of a website keeps being such control freaks, it's reliant on being the go-to website for porn addicted furries but it's so bad, that's literally all it's got. It's replaceable.

Check out Weasel, I've heard the moderation is better; it's a bit of a ghost town but all it takes for a ghost town to live, is for people to settle in it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2022)

Paedophiles can fuck off.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Paedophiles can fuck off.


Yeah, I've had to report one of those who was posting on the FA main site once. I don't dare go back to see if the account has actually been removed because I do NOT want to see that shit.

Took me a while to work out how to report it mind. In the end I sent a private message to Dragoneer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, I've had to report one of those who was posting on the FA main site once. I don't dare go back to see if the account has actually been removed because I do NOT want to see that shit.
> 
> Took me a while to work out how to report it mind. In the end I sent a private message to Dragoneer.


You can report things by making a 'trouble ticket'.
>drop down menu next to your account username on the top menu bar
>report a problem
>paste a hyperlink to the offending content and proceed from there


----------

